# Hilfe Korg Pa1x



## fri2006 (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo ih habe einen Korg Pa1x und möchte gerne über midi anschließen und dann mit irgend einem program ryhtmen machen können. (Also für meinen pa1x, das ich es dann auf der Bühne abspielen kann)

Gibt es so ein programm denn überhaupt?

MFG
Firat


----------



## The_Maegges (14. Juli 2006)

Prinzipiell musst du eine MIDI-Verbindung vom PC zum Pa1X herstellen.
Dafür musst du den MIDI-In des Keyboards mit dem MIDI-Out des Rechners verbinden.

Nun kannst du mit einem Sequencer wie z.B. Cubase oder Logic das Gerät ansteuern.
Mein Synthesizer hat z.B. die Möglichkeit USB Sticks und -Festplatten anzuschliessen, vielleicht geht sowas ja auch bei dir.
Auf der Korg Homepage steht, dass das Teil nen integrierten Sequencer und USB Anschlüsse hat, damit müsstest du theoretisch auch in der Lage sein, MIDI Dateien auf dem Gerät zu speichern und zu spielen, was ja bei Unterhalterkeyboards ein Pflichtfeature ist. Ach und ein Diskettenlaufwerk hat's wohl auch.

Dann kannst du mit nem Sequencer deinen Beat machen und auf das Gerät übertragen.
Schau dazu auch mal in die Anleitung des Geräts.

Nebenbei: Guter Weg um 3500 Euro loszuwerden.  

Machst du einen auf Alleinunterhalter oder spielst du in einer Band?


----------



## chmee (14. Juli 2006)

Aller Voraussicht gehorcht dein Korg den GM oder XG Standards, das heisst,
Du kannst in einem PC-Sequencer die GM-Presets benutzen ( Drums-Kanal10 ).
Diese dann als MID 0 oder 1 speichern. Rauf auf ne Disk oder über USB in den
internen Speicher.

Kann natürlich gleich über den von Maegges genannten Weg getestet werden 

mfg chmee


----------



## fri2006 (16. Juli 2006)

Ja spiele in einer Kurdischen Band. 
Und vielen vielen dank.

Aber brauche ich dafür dann ein vst instrument das ich dann z.B. Kick, snare, hi-hat einzel setzen kann.


----------



## The_Maegges (17. Juli 2006)

Nein benötigst du nicht.
Du musst eine Midi-Datei erstellen, in der du auf Kanal 10 das Schlagzeug im Noteneditor deines Sequencers "programmierst", also zusammenklickst.

Diese Datei speicherst du und überträgst sie auf dein Keyboard, welches dann nach dem Laden den entsprechenden Beat von sich geben sollte.


----------



## chmee (17. Juli 2006)

Mit jedem Sequencer kannst Du die GM-Sounds der Soundkarte ansprechen.
Dort findest Du dann unter Channel10 die Drums.
C1 BD
E1 Snare
Fis1 Hihat Closed
Gis1 Hihat Half
Ais/b Hihat Open
F1-H1 Toms
Ich glaube auf Dis1 Handclap
etc..

mfg chmee


----------

